# bear grylls



## Enigma Herp (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone else disgusted with the show bear grylls fine dining i watched five mins in which he clubbed to death a boa constrictor of around 6ft to eat around 10cm . such a waste anyone else seen this????


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Enigma Herp said:


> anyone else disgusted with the show bear grylls fine dining i watched five mins in which he clubbed to death a boa constrictor of around 6ft to eat around 10cm . such a waste anyone else seen this????


Bear grylls is a :censor: enough said: victory:


----------



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

I saw it last night for the first time. I was shocked to be honest. I eat meat, but just to kill such a lovely animal just for a the sake of making a tv show was wrong. I don't like it when he kills any animal really in overly graffic ways but when it's done, it should be done humanly and the whole animal used in my opinion. Very sad just to get viewings.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Leave bear grylls alone...his documentarys are real!!!!!!!!

And I will just leave this here:whistling2:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

And this... BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Grylls apologises for 'fake' show


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

i remember i was flicking channels and put it on bear grylls and he was hunting for food iinwhich he killed and ate a tiny bit of a monitor lizard


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Urgh his show annoys me. How can people sit and tell us we are cruel for keeping reptiles etc as pets when they should be wild yet they'll happily sit and watch this idiot chop off a snakes head and eat it.

It's not even as though his show is helpful is it? I mean, if I got lost in the desert I wouldn't have half the crap he has with him like rope. 


Sorry but killing things for shock value doesn't sit well with me. He can do one.


----------



## scott777 (Jul 19, 2011)

*bear*

i do agree with you all about killing the animals for no REAL reason but i dont see how you can all sit there slating him so badly. firstly if you was in the desert full stop then yes you would have all of the things he has with him on your person at the time and as for the fake show stuff WHO CARES. he served his time as a trooper in the S.A.S for many years so i think anyone who knows anything about the army will know he is way more than capable of doing all the things he talks about on his tv shows and id imagine he an do alot more than he is allowed to show so why do people make such a massive deal that at the end of a long hard day half way across the world away from his wife and kids making programmes for people he wanted a half decent meal. try his job enough said


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

think the guy is a utter :censor: and didnt like the cocodile hunter who got killed by the sting ray either the way he swung snakes round by the tail, how much have you got to prevoke a placid sting ray into killing!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

slizard said:


> think the guy is a utter :censor: and didnt like the cocodile hunter who got killed by the sting ray either the way he swung snakes round by the tail, how much have you got to prevoke a placid sting ray into killing!


You dont like steve irwin? :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

scott777 said:


> i do agree with you all about killing the animals for no REAL reason but i dont see how you can all sit there slating him so badly. firstly if you was in the desert full stop then yes you would have all of the things he has with him on your person at the time and as for the fake show stuff WHO CARES. he served his time as a trooper in the S.A.S for many years so i think anyone who knows anything about the army will know he is way more than capable of doing all the things he talks about on his tv shows and id imagine he an do alot more than he is allowed to show so why do people make such a massive deal that at the end of a long hard day half way across the world away from his wife and kids making programmes for people he wanted a half decent meal. try his job enough said


i agree SOME of his stuff is usefull but killing animals and eating a tiny ammount of it just for shock factor seems like a waste to me


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> You dont like steve irwin? :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Nope I have seen him mishandle and wide up for a reaction way to many animals and he pissed me off, holding a snake by the tip of its tail and saying "oh boy shes angry." Dangling his child infront of a croc is not clever!
Also sting ray attacks are beyond rare on humans how much did he torment that poor thing for it to react how it did, I have stroked sting rays in various aquaria centers and everyone at the time said he must have kept pushing it, also he was a show man it was all about tv, I much prefer lesser known reptile people who do it for the reptiles not for the fame, sorry but all I saw was a :censor: idiot manhandling animals showing no respect.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Bear Grylls is hot though :mf_dribble:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Bear Grylls is hot though :mf_dribble:


he is attractive I agree but would you kiss a man who drinks his own piss :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

slizard said:


> he is attractive I agree but would you kiss a man who drinks his own piss :lol2:


ahahaha that is a fair point : victory:

there are people out there who are into that kind of thing :gasp: however I can promise you I am not one of them people!! : victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

scott777 said:


> i do agree with you all about killing the animals for no REAL reason but i dont see how you can all sit there slating him so badly. firstly if you was in the desert full stop then yes you would have all of the things he has with him on your person at the time and as for the fake show stuff WHO CARES. he served his time as a trooper in the S.A.S for many years so i think anyone who knows anything about the army will know he is way more than capable of doing all the things he talks about on his tv shows and id imagine he an do alot more than he is allowed to show so why do people make such a massive deal that at the end of a long hard day half way across the world away from his wife and kids making programmes for people he wanted a half decent meal. try his job enough said



1) you wouldn't necessarily have all the things he would and to be honest if you did and you were in that environment you wouldn't need his help

2) he likes to make you think he spent prolonged periods in the sas

3) he doesn't need, or indeed want a half decent meal. He gets fed by the production company and kills creatures on tv purely for theatrics. 

4) I think a fair few people would bloody love his job, especially given what it entails as it stands; i.e travel, adventure, a massive pay packet, all expenses paid, etc etc


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

slizard said:


> Nope I have seen him mishandle and wide up for a reaction way to many animals and he pissed me off, holding a snake by the tip of its tail and saying "oh boy shes angry." Dangling his child infront of a croc is not clever!
> Also sting ray attacks are beyond rare on humans how much did he torment that poor thing for it to react how it did, I have stroked sting rays in various aquaria centers and everyone at the time said he must have kept pushing it, also he was a show man it was all about tv, I much prefer lesser known reptile people who do it for the reptiles not for the fame, sorry but all I saw was a :censor: idiot manhandling animals showing no respect.


but you can't deny he inspired many generations of kids to actually give an ounce of damn towards animals that were previously demonized beyond belief, me included.

I don't think I'd be here now or would have done the things I have in the past without him being a major part of my (admittedly minimal) tv exposure as a kid


----------



## britman (Apr 14, 2011)

he sure gets through a lot of snakes, on that dual survivor they eat snakes too and alsorts, i guess they have survive in that one not nice to see i do cringe


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## sy1 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Steve irwin*

I was happily reading through the thread and then Steve irwin was mentioned in the same breath as bear grylls, this needs addressing. Firstly, as far as I'm concerned tailing a venomous snake is a perfectly acceptable method of restraint, ideally he would have used a hook but hey, he knew what he was doing. Secondly, nobody had done more in the previous 2 decades for bringing conservation into the public eye, he got stuck in and showed the world what's happening. Thirdly, he and his family revolutionised the way problem crocs are caught and dealt with, thanks to him thousands of them are alive that would have been shot. Fourthly, the official report found that he had unknowingly made the ray feel boxed in and it reacted, a tragic accident that nobody could have predicted. The irwin family did more for wildlife in Australia than most people realise, spending fortunes on buying areas of land and leaving it as it was.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

addictedtoreptiles said:


> i agree SOME of his stuff is usefull but killing animals and eating a tiny ammount of it just for shock factor seems like a waste to me


and if he ate all of it you'd say the programme was shit because all he did was eat a snake. 
How does anybody know how much he eats? it's an edited programme. All of it could be eaten off camera.


----------

